# Karaoke Lyrics in Video einfügen



## exestend (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gern  zu einem Musikvideo den Text mit einfügen, sodass es wie eine Karaokeversion aussieht.

Es handelt sich um ein Musikvideo mit einer Karaoke mp3 wo ein eigener Text dazu bereit steht.

Nun muss in das Video mit der Karaoke mp3 der Text mit rein.

Ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich das am besten bewerkstelligen kann. Habe jetzt die Testversion von Premiere Pro aber so irgendwie  weiß ich da nicht recht, wie ich da am besten anfange.

Hat da jemand Tipps und Tricks oder ne Idee ?

LG


----------



## Petel (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich empfehle dir das  Text-Werkzeug zu nutzen. Damit kannst du deine Texte schreiben und dort in der Timeline hin schieben wo sie benötigt werden.

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
welche Version von Premiere hast du?
Den Premiere bietet inzwischen auch eine Untertitelfunktion an.
http://helpx.adobe.com/de/premiere-pro/using/closed-captioning.html

Grüße


----------

